# New to plant fertiliser...



## dneal (22 Sep 2012)

Do all trace-element additives discolour the water? The 'love fish' plant fertiliser says on it that it 'may cause slight discolouration which will quickly clear'... which is just not true.
I notice my lfs has an 'own brand' plant food that doesn't mention it affecting the water colour - but maybe that's because they'd rather not admit to it or prefer not to tell the lies on my existing bottle.
So... are they all the same in this respect? Or can anyone suggest a brand that leaves the water bright, 'white' and clear?


----------



## dneal (22 Sep 2012)

dneal said:
			
		

> 'may cause slight discolouration which will quickly clear'... which is just not true.


not true on three counts: 

There's no 'may' about it: it definitely does discolour the water.
It is not SLIGHT.
It doesn't clear for days.


----------



## darren636 (22 Sep 2012)

how much are you using in your tank? mine makes no difference to my tank water colour. my bottle of trace is orange in colour.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Sep 2012)

Just pour it down the sink.. And order an EI starter from aquarium plant food.

That's what a lot of us use, and it offers both good results and are possibly 1/10 more cheaper than dosing with branded liquid Fertilisers.

All you do is mix teaspoons of powders together with water and shake. If you only need a trace or 'mIcro' nutrients then its as simple as mixing 1 teaspoon with 500ml water. Lasts ages


----------

